# Belfast Day Trip



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm coming over to Belfast this saturday on a day trip from Troon, should have around 4hrs in the city from around 1.00pm to 5.00pm.
Can anyone recommend somewhere good for lunch:thumb:


----------



## russell (Mar 2, 2009)

alright lad i live in belfast new to this detailing lark lol theres loads of places to eat pubs, sandwich bars, american steak houses, burger bars, chinese buffets, loads of places jus depends what kinda place ur after.


----------



## simon.hunter (Feb 6, 2009)

budget and food preference?


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

simon.hunter said:


> budget and food preference?


Probably looking for a traditional irish pub serving good food and guinness


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You'll have to go to the Crown Bar, facing the Europa Hotel for a pint.
They also serve food, but no idea what it's like.
Otherwise, there's a plethora of places to go (within 5 mins walk of the Crown) for good food - Olio Restaurant literally round the back of the Crown.
If walking another 5 mins isn't out of the question, then there's Nick's Warehouse, near the Albert Clock.


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

Crown Bar....most bombed pub in Euorope....:lol:....but hey!, still the cracks ninety!!!...and the grubs great!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

depends what budget you're on... a few good choices around the city are:

Deanes Restaurant & Bar, Howard Street (££)
Nicks Warehouse, Hill Street (££)
Coco, Linenhall Street (££)
Cayenne, Shaftesbury Square (£££)
James St South, James St South (£££)
The Apartment, Donegall Square West (£)
Shu, Lisburn Road (£££)
Tedford's, Donegall Quay (££)


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Ended up in Whites Tavern, and have to say it was excellent.
Friendly staff and punters, great food and a great atmosphere.
I would certainly recommend it.
Loved Belfast, we will be back:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Stuhil said:


> Crown Bar....most bombed pub in Euorope....:lol:....but hey!, still the cracks ninety!!!...and the grubs great!


The Crown's never been bombed, it's the Europa Hotel that has the moniker of "most bombed hotel", but the Crown has obviously seen its fair share of shrapnel wounds.


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

Your right...my mistake...brain was working faster than both my typing fingers!!!!:thumb:


----------

